# Just officially accepted at PRTS



## JOwen (Jun 29, 2007)

Just to let you know I was received today into the Th.M program at Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary. My area of concentration will be Post Reformational Studies with an emphasis on the history of preaching and revival.

I have taken two courses at PRTS, and am about to take my third as a registered student. I'm looking forward to being a part of such a great school, who carries the torch of Puritanism into the 21st century.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats, Jerrold!


----------



## caddy (Jun 29, 2007)

Wonderful News! Congratulations Jerrold


----------



## turmeric (Jun 29, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## jawyman (Jun 29, 2007)

JOwen said:


> Just to let you know I was received today into the Th.M program at Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary. My area of concentration will be Post Reformational Studies with an emphasis on the history of preaching and revival.
> 
> I have taken two courses at PRTS, and am about to take my third as a registered student. I'm looking forward to being a part of such a great school, who carries the torch of Puritanism into the 21st century.



Welcome Brother. I look forward to meeting you and I will pray that your time spent at PRTS will be edifying and fulfilling. A wonderful aspect to PRTS is how academically challenging it is. Dr. Beeke requires a lot of reading.

Again congratulations on your acceptance and we will see you in the Fall. Please do not hesitate to ask me any questions about the Grand Rapids area.


----------



## crhoades (Jun 29, 2007)

May God bless your studies and use them to further His kingdom!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## JTDyck (Jun 29, 2007)

*Congrats*

All the best in your studies, Jerrold. May the Lord be pleased to use them to increase the gifts he has already evidently given you. We may have to meet for a celebratory lunch.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! MAy the Lord bless you and keep you.


----------



## JOwen (Jun 29, 2007)

jawyman said:


> Welcome Brother. I look forward to meeting you and I will pray that your time spent at PRTS will be edifying and fulfilling. A wonderful aspect to PRTS is how academically challenging it is. Dr. Beeke requires a lot of reading.
> 
> Again congratulations on your acceptance and we will see you in the Fall. Please do not hesitate to ask me any questions about the Grand Rapids area.



Thanks Jeff. I will be in GR in August when I am there to preach in the Free Reformed Church. I plan on coming a bit early to spend some time at the seminary. Perhaps we will meet then.


----------



## JOwen (Jun 29, 2007)

JTDyck said:


> All the best in your studies, Jerrold. May the Lord be pleased to use them to increase the gifts he has already evidently given you. We may have to meet for a celebratory lunch.



That would be great John. Let's set a time. I leave on the 9th for BC for a holiday. Perhaps before or after that.

Jer


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 29, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Congratulations!


----------

